# An email conversation with my wife today that Id like to share with all of you...



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

*Me: *
Saturday, 12/22 would you have any issues if I spent the day ML hunting with Scottie? I'm talking from before sun up to after sunset? Or would you prefer me only to participate in the AM, PM or neither? Let me know, I'm just working up some tentative plans.

*Her:*
You are out of you freakin' mind for even asking a question like that THREE days before Christmas!!!! What are you, ON A DEATH WISH????? IF you are going somewhere LOCAL, you can go in the A.M. ONLY! Kiss the rest of it goodbye sweetie!

*Me: *
So youre a firm no on me doing the all day hunt, huh?

*Her:*
Did I not make myself CRYSTAL CLEAR on this????

*Me: *
Would all day Sunday be better?

I have yet to hear back from my wife on the latest question and she wont take my calls. Do you think I have a shot at getting a full days hunting in? Man! I wish I knew how to post a poll:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fishing pal (Sep 21, 2007)

To late, but I would have told her I needed the whole day to go Christmas shopping for her presents.:evilsmile Anyways, put down your purse Alice and go hunting.:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

fishing pal said:


> To late, but I would have told her I needed the whole day to go Christmas shopping for her presents.:evilsmile Anyways, put down your purse Alice and go hunting.:lol:


What he said :lol:


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

If you take the advice of the previous two posts, I hope you have a comfortable couch. 

John


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Never ASK, that gives them the power to make the decision. TELL her you're hunting. Same thing at work, never ASK if you can have the day off, tell them you need the day off. Unfortunately you already set precedence.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*I would just go !!!! But tell her that its your last trip of the season whether it is or not just to passify her for the time being...*

*She'll get over it eventually if not like jpollman said fluff up the couch for awhile:lol::lol:.. Hunting season only comes once a yr, and so what your going 3 days before Christmas, what would you be doing at home "NOTHING"......*

*BTW- I'm single too....Hope this helps!!!:yikes:*


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

if you give a woman the option, she'll say no. that's what i've told my bf. if he asks to go steelheading WITHOUT me, then it's a definate NO. but you could have totally gotten away with the "i have to christmas shop for you" because chicks love presents.


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

:evil:

It is better to beg for forgiveness than ask permission.

:evilsmile


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh my gosh my wife has never talked to me like that in 18 years, unless you have to be at some ones house for a early christmas that day I would understand her point.. I say if you can hunt get home and showered and be where you need to be then whats the problem..

But if you have young kids that can also plays a factor in it.. Oh well I am sure you will figure it out:lol:.. Cya Slick


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

tstu2 said:


> :evil:
> 
> It is better to beg for forgiveness than ask permission.
> 
> :evilsmile


Possibly. But I'd have to bet that if he does a full day hunt. FORGIVENESS isn't the ONLY thing he'll be begging for for quite some time. :lol:

John


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Are you recently married?? Does your wife work?? Who takes care of the kids??

In all seriousness,, it still amazes me that men have to "ask" to go hunting. Why is it up to her if you go hunting?? Does she ask you if she can go shopping?? If she does,,,, do you have the balls to say, NO!! I know I don't.


My wife and I have an unspoken "understanding" that from Sept. thru March,, hunting and fishing takes precedence over anything and everything(even holidays). Now,, if something comes up like birthday party's, first communions, etc... she will "mention" the event to me and then leave the ultimate decision up to me if I choose to attend. I can sense in her voice and body language right away,, if this is a mandatory event or not,, but she will NEVER say I can't go hunting or fishing.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Sounds like you set the precedence a long time ago by asking....better to ask for forgiveness later than to beg for permission!!!

The only thing I ask is if she wants me to come home Saturday night after dark or if I should just stay the night so I don't have to drive the hour the next morning. Her normal response...."I don't care what you do, and it doesn't make much sense to burn the gas to come home....just stay at the trailer" Ofcourse she always throws in jokingly....."My boyfriend is coming over anyway" And my response to that...."tell him to save me a little and clean the dang garage and shovel the drive if it snows". Then we both laugh and out the door I go....... She knows, during deer season I deer hunt!!!! If she needs me home for something I normally get the question.... "What's the hunting schedule like for this weekend?" This is my que to make a suggestion for us to do something so I'll respond.... "I was thinking I'd hunt Sat AM then take you to a nice dinner or whatever you want" Do that twice ove the 3 mos and I'm good to go!!!!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> Ofcourse she always throws in jokingly....."My boyfriend is coming over anyway" And my response to that...."tell him to save me a little and clean the dang garage and shovel the drive if it snows".


]

I tell mine to have him pay some bills:lol:


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Continuation of our conversation:

*Her:*
Hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Me:*
What does THAT mean?

*Her:*
Like SUNDAY will be a better day?

*Me:*
That's WHY I'm asking!

*Her:*
Let me make this ABUNDANTLY CLEAR...you will NOT be able to spend a whole day hunting ANY TIME between now and Christmas!!!!! There MAY be an opportunity for you to get out for a SHORT hunt (i.e. four hours max) IF it is LOCAL, and IF you get your obligations (i.e. taking your daughter Christmas shopping, etc) have been met. Outside of those parameters, please don't even think of asking me.

I love you, but I really think you have lost your mind!


Just to let you all know, I knew where the line was before I asked the first question. I do have some unscheduled vacation time left and I have the week between Christmas and New Years off but I'm just setting her up for more and she knows it. My wife is a very worthy adversary and a fine chess player and where is the fun in caving in? I'll be getting my full day plus the 1/2 day she agreed too but since she threw the gauntlat, I now have to reach for the brass ring! She would expect nothing less from me.

PS - we've been married for 15 years, have 1 kid that can now take care of herself and I have never once slept on the couch from being in the dog house. It's the thrill of the hunt boy's. It's the thrill of the hunt.:evil:


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

*Her:
*Let me make this ABUNDANTLY CLEAR...you will NOT be able to spend a whole day hunting ANY TIME between now and Christmas!!!!! There MAY be an opportunity for you to get out for a SHORT hunt (i.e. four hours max) IF it is LOCAL, and IF you get your obligations (i.e. taking your daughter Christmas shopping, etc) have been met. Outside of those parameters, please don't even think of asking me.

I love you, but I really think you have lost your mind!

Why not. Unless there is some commitement or obligation there is no reason to hold you back from going.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

WOW!!! Am I glad I dont live my life like that, when I want to go hunting I go!! I have a buddy thats just like this, she bi^*hes everytime he wants to go hunting or fishing!! Or it could be that i'm just lucky and my wife is understanding what i like to do!!

Scott


----------



## jawbreaker (Aug 18, 2003)

tstu2 said:


> :evil:
> 
> It is better to beg for forgiveness than ask permission.
> 
> :evilsmile


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Does she have a single sister???

If so, post her name and picture so we can all avoid her!!! LOL


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

tstu2 said:


> :evil:
> 
> It is better to beg for forgiveness than ask permission.
> 
> :evilsmile


How many times has your father been divorced?

This thread is quite humorous...all the men standing up saying, "I go hunting/fishing/drinking whenever I want, and she can't do a darn thing about it...why, because I'm a man"

I'm gonna go start a thread bragging about my giant........



My wife found the thread humorous as well.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I ask my wife last week if I could buy 40 acres in the da U.P and she said "_I dont care but I'm not going up there_". :woohoo1: and yes she has a few single sisters but I think her parents only laid one golden egg, lol

CB


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

steve ypsi said:


> I saw that young woman you were with when You came out here, what did you do go up to the junior high school and squeal your tires to get her? 10 years ago you could have been arrested for being with her as she would have been underage..


Steve, she's just a year younger than me, well actually 11 months to the day.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Ninja said:


> I just bought myself a hunting/fishing store....now all my trips are for "Field-Testing"!!!


 
Lol, I like this one!!!!

I have used several times, hey honey look at what I won!!!!! Isn't this new gun I won in that raffle really nice!!!!!!!

I am out shopping for your X-mas present can backfire,..........you may get the 'oh, you waited till the last minute to get my gift, I see where I rank, everything is gonna be picked over!' line.

Pretty lucky, gal I am with has no problem with my hunting times at all. Just as long as I spend time with her, can pretty much go as much as I want. She knew when we got together how much I hunt, fish and trap. Got that out of the way real quick.

Great thread by the way, smiling and laughing at all the posts! 

Merry Christmas all!!!!!!!!!!!

By the way, think I may be winning another gun soon!


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Ninja said:


> I just bought myself a hunting/fishing store....now all my trips are for "Field-Testing"!!!


And I think you need an advisory board for "in the field testing", I will have to arrange my schedual but I think I can help you out.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Shoot, just tell her your going, thats what I did, I just got back from a South Texas Deer hunt, GAWD what fun. Momma is just thrilled I brought meat back. Les


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Going back to the bling comment and this is directed to the family guy's.

If your having trouble finding the right bling, get a family pendant, ring or something with all the birthstones. Your in and out of the store in 5 minutes and the rest of the time your out hunting/fishing thinking of a great story to attach to the trinket. You'll have her crying like a baby when she opens it and and you'll get the extra bene's latter that night. Works for me... every year.:evil:


----------

